# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Κάθε πότε αυγοτροφή gouldian;

## Orix

Παιδιά πήρα 2 gouldian αγοράκια και αυγοτροφή. Το θέμα είναι πως την έχουμε συνέχεια μέσα ή την βάζουμε συγκεκριμένες περιόδους;
Γιατί κάτι διάβασα ότι παχαίνει και δεν κάνει συνέχεια.

Πάντως δεν έχω παράπονο είναι πολύ φαγανά. Και καροτακι φάγανε και μαρουλάκι φάγανε. Γενικά φαίνονται ανοιχτόμυαλα στις νέες γεύσεις! Αχ μοιάσανε στο αφεντικό τους, παραγγελία τα 'χα?  :Happy0196:

----------


## jk21

η ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,επειδη περιεχει ζαχαρη και αρκετη μαλιστα
 (τους λογους ισως τους υποψιαστεις εδω   Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης  ) 

δεν ειναι να χορηγειται πολυ συχνα .θα αυξησεις σταδιακα σε 2-3 μερες τη βδομαδα στην προετοιμασια της αναπαραγωγης (σε μια φτιαχτη ας εδινες και καθε μερα ) και θα συμπληρωνεις στις αλλες φρεσκο αυγο .με μικρα στο κλουβι μετα τις γεννες ,θα εχεις σε επαρκεια καθε μερα ,αλλα παντα και φρεσκο αυγο .αλλοι μπορει να σου πουνε κατι διαφορετικο .εγω ετοιμη αυγοτροφη ,για τους λογους που θα δεις στο λινκ ,δεν χρησιμοποιω ποτε ,αλλα δινω αυτη  *Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)  αφοβα !*στην περιοδο της συντηρησης μετα την πτεροροια (δεν σου λεω διαστημα ,γιατι δεν ξερω ακριβως ποτε ειναι για τα gouldian ) καλα ειναι να μην δινεις καθολου και να δινεις μια φορα την εβδομαδα αυγουλακι .

αν δεν σου τρωνε φρεσκο αυγο ,η ετοιμη αυγοτροφη δεν αρκει ,ειδικα οσο αφορα την καλυψη της βιταμινης Α. κανενα σκευασμα,οταν ερθει σε επαφη με τον αερα ,δεν κρατα για μακρυ χρονικο διαστημα σε φρεσκαδα τις λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες του (βιτ .Ε  ,βιτ .Α κλπ ) γιατι οξειδωνονται (ταγγιζουν)

----------


## Orix

Ευχαριστώ για τις χρήσιμες συμβουλές σου!

----------

